# eggs didn't hatch



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, The due date for Ramon and CHerub's eggs has past (Monday 6-20 was hatch date for the 4th egg). Sadley, no hatchlings. Can somebody tell me how long should I leave them until they reject them? Or is it advisable to take them away? They are so devoted! It is going to break their little hearts!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you checked the eggs if they are fertile ?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if theyre still sitting, leave them until they give up on them.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you DallyTsuka and Iperry. That is the answer I was hoping for. I candled on the 5th day of incubation and saw the red spider like veins in one of them. I didn't check all. I am new and at this and was very worried I might damage the eggs. The problem I think happened on the 4th day of incubation when they had the night frights and were off the eggs for 5 hours. I spoke with their vet and he told me not to worry that if the eggs didn't survive they would know and would reject them. I will take your advice Dally and leave them sitting. I don't think I have the heart to take them away anyway.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if they were off the eggs for 5 hours in the night from a nightfright then the eggs chilled and they died. but let them give up on them before you remove them

will you be breeding them again? if so, we will be here to help you out with anything you need


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi dallytsukai i am so greatful for your advise! As for breeding again I will be very happy if they decide to try again. I will be better prepared. I am learning so much from this site. Thank you!


----------

